# Attn: All Paxs - The Importance of Tipping!



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Early morning ping today from Caroline who happens to be a regular rider, and non-tipper.
App says I'm 8 mins away. I accept.
Traffic is snarled to say the least and on top of that, I am catching every red light.
So about 5 min into my drive towards her pick up point, I receive the following text:
"Are you coming to get me? Just to let you know, I'm going to work!"
Welllllllllll, what driver wouldn't feel all warm and fuzzy after such a graciously heartfelt message?......Me, thats' who!
Hit the S.R.B. (stress relief button) 
Aka: cancel button, about a second later.
See Caroline, its like this. If you choose to never tip your driver and also be a witch, then you can expect the kind of treatment you received this morning. 
Were you late for work? Did you get reprimanded, suspended, perhaps even fired? Guess what, tough noogies!
Now had you been an appreciative rider who tips, then I would've been burning rubber to your door. Lesson to all Paxs!


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Early morning ping today from Caroline who happens to be a regular rider, and non-tipper.
> App says I'm 8 mins away. I accept.
> Traffic is snarled to say the least and on top of that, I am catching every red light.
> So about 5 min into my drive towards her pick up point, I receive the following text:
> ...


She reordered and they sent her the driver that was 30 seconds away, like they should have done in the first place. Resistance is futile. ?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Udrivevegas said:


> She reordered and they sent her the driver that was 30 seconds away, like they should have done in the first place. Resistance is futile. ?


Perhaps, and perhaps not. One thing for certain, she's never getting in my car again!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

You should have told her you'd be there in 20 minutes, because you needed to stop to pick up your new custom made tip jar.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Had a similar rider who never tipped on a $4 ride to his job at busy restaurant where he is a waiter and told me he makes $150 a day or more in tips. This particular day was during spring break and beach traffic miserable. I might of lost 30 minutes in traffic for $5 I saw him and drive off. He canceled. That’s what he gets. 

Had two others on airport rides no tip. Then I get the message they lost something. Think I care? F No


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

RideshareUSA said:


> Early morning ping today from Caroline who happens to be a regular rider, and non-tipper.
> App says I'm 8 mins away. I accept.
> Traffic is snarled to say the least and on top of that, I am catching every red light.
> So about 5 min into my drive towards her pick up point, I receive the following text:
> ...


You should have driven up to her face and cancelled right in front of her, That will actually make her late and make you feel so much better. What I would have done anyways.


----------



## Warrior79 (Mar 6, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Early morning ping today from Caroline who happens to be a regular rider, and non-tipper.
> App says I'm 8 mins away. I accept.
> Traffic is snarled to say the least and on top of that, I am catching every red light.
> So about 5 min into my drive towards her pick up point, I receive the following text:
> ...


Out of curiosity how do you know they don't tip until the ride is over? Is there a way to look that up? I mean hell, Lyft doesn't even tell you what city you're going to.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Warrior79 said:


> Out of curiosity how do you know they don't tip until the ride is over? Is there a way to look that up? I mean hell, Lyft doesn't even tell you what city you're going to.


Lyft, yes. Up to 24hrs later.
Uber, no.
However, this particular pax always used Lyft, so no guessing involved.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Warrior79 said:


> Out of curiosity how do you know they don't tip until the ride is over? Is there a way to look that up? I mean hell, Lyft doesn't even tell you what city you're going to.


For Uber you can have the app on a second device, you can't go online but you can look at your trip history. While the rating screen is up on your primary device look at your trip history on the second device. If they tipped right away you will see it.

Not sure what happens if you leave the rating screen up a long time. I know one time I finished a trip and before I could rate a ping came through. When I accepted it the rating screen stayed in front of the new pick-up details.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> "Are you coming to get me? Just to let you know, I'm going to work!"


So? The text alone deserved the outcome...I hope she was late, too.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Early morning ping today from Caroline who happens to be a regular rider, and non-tipper.
> App says I'm 8 mins away. I accept.
> Traffic is snarled to say the least and on top of that, I am catching every red light.
> So about 5 min into my drive towards her pick up point, I receive the following text:
> ...


When she goes out to dinner, will the waitress make her lose her job no matter the service level? Nope, but I bet she tips.

When she goes to her hair stylist, will a cut a bit to short cost her her job? Nope, but I bet she tips.

Good going OP.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

BigRedDriver said:


> When she goes out to dinner, will the waitress make her lose her job no matter the service level? Nope, but I bet she tips.
> 
> When she goes to her hair stylist, will a cut a bit to short cost her her job? Nope, but I bet she tips.
> 
> Good going OP.


?


----------

